# Kuwait Business Visa for Pakistani national



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Folks Good Morning,

I have a problem visiting Kuwait for a business trip to Kuwait .I contacted embassy and they informed me that I being a Pakistani National cant visit Kuwait.
That was kind of strange feeling.

Anyone faced the same problem? Anyone have any idea why is this happening or Am I doing some mistake.

Thanks cheers


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I've found the easiest way to do this is to request the hotel you are staying in to make the visa arrangements. I cannot say for sure that this would work in your case nor do I know if it's true that your nationality cannot visit Kuwait, but I think every avenue is worth considering. Bear in mind also that Kuwait only re-opens tomorrow and then I reckon it will be quite "skeleton" as it's a "squeeze" day.


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I've found the easiest way to do this is to request the hotel you are staying in to make the visa arrangements. I cannot say for sure that this would work in your case nor do I know if it's true that your nationality cannot visit Kuwait, but I think every avenue is worth considering. Bear in mind also that Kuwait only re-opens tomorrow and then I reckon it will be quite "skeleton" as it's a "squeeze" day.



I have Exhausted that option already. I have been informed by the hotel that they cant process the Visa because of the restrictions.:ban:
Visited Kuwait embassy and I got the same answer.

We usually gets on arrival visa to GCC countries if we have GCC residents. but the issue is way beyond my expectations.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AsadRoman said:


> I have Exhausted that option already. I have been informed by the hotel that they cant process the Visa because of the restrictions.:ban: Visited Kuwait embassy and I got the same answer. We usually gets on arrival visa to GCC countries if we have GCC residents. but the issue is way beyond my expectations.


What does your PRO here say? Do you have an office in Kuwait?


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> What does your PRO here say? Do you have an office in Kuwait?


We don't have an office there in Kuwait. we have our business partners there in Kuwait to whom am going to visit.
They are also trying to sort out the issue but so far they aren't also that much of a help.


----------



## Expat SA (Jun 3, 2014)

Hello Asadroman

Kuwait is issueing no visas to Pakistani Nationals, and also to other 5 countries. Including Afghanistan, iran, yemen, syria and . So,I'm afraid you wont be able to get any sort of visa for kwt; until the govt lifts bans from these countries or only Pakistan.

Hope this helps. And all the best.


----------

